# Odd couple of nights... All pax at 4.9 stars?



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

All, and I do mean ALL as in 100%, of the 30 or so riders I have picked up in the past few days have been at either 5 stars (new riders...) or 4.9 stars. I haven't seen a ping in days with a different rating.

Either this is a coincidence or maybe uber reset all pax ratings to 4.9 to get more people picked up?

Anyone else see this? or is it just me?

and quite a few of them sucked as passengers so I assume they haven't maintained a high rating through many rides.

My rating for last night was 4.5 stars (I sit at 4.9 overall) and I wasn't able to filter passengers as effectively as I usually do...


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I took 4 rides this morning and the first one was 4.9 and following three were all 5's. I asked the 5's if this was their first uber ride and they all said they use it alot. Methinks someone has been tinkering with the ratings!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

The 5s are newbies are ones that keep using the promo code. There is no way anyone keeps a 5 rating after 10 rides unless they tip then most will give a 5star when they deserved less. I tell people I would rather pick up a 4.9 then a 5 star because I then know they are behaved. The 5 star ones are only good when they are actually a newbie and you can school them on behavior and of course....tips.


----------



## Frederick Spinoza (Mar 6, 2015)

Rating is for the birds


----------

